# gallbladder disease and hida scan with CCK



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Can constant burping be a symptom of gallbladder disease? Also just had a hida scan with CCK. I went home after and had horrible diarrhea which I rarely get. Is this a side effect of this test? My result was 34.5%. Right on the borderline. Now I have to decide if I think the gallbladder is causing the gas. Basically I was told it is my call whether I want to get my gallbladder removed. They say it may help and it may not. How encouraging. Any thoughts appreciated.Pete


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Pete,I also had a HIDA Scan w/CCK? Did not have diarrhea afterward. My number was 50.9%. He said that was normal. Curious as to what cut-off is, do your doc tell you what the normal range is?I also had constant burping, even when I hadn't eaten anything. Before you get your gallbladder removed, tell your Dr. you want an H. Pylori test. This is the bacteria that causes gastritis, ulcers, and general upper stomach discomfort. Burping is a sign of this bacteria. I came back positive for this bacteria, went on the 2 week regimen of antibiotics and PPIs (i.e. Prevacid, Prilosec) and the burping has stopped. I would try this first. It's a simple blood test and this bacteria can cause serious pain.Good luck,Stacey


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Hi Stace. HOw id the test for H. Pylori done?


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

The H. Pylori test is a simple blood test. H. Pylori caused burping, upper stomach pain, trapped gas and constipation in me. Others have diarrhea with it or nausea. Everyone is different. Some people have H. Pylori and don't even know it. My husband was tested after my test came back positive. He tested positive, too. They treated him (even though he had no symptoms), because I did get ulcers from H. Pylori and they didn't want him re-infecting me. Burping all the time even when I hadn't eaten was my 1st sign that something was wrong with me. The treatment is a 2 week course of drugs (much easier than an operation or other invasive procedure)!Stacey


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the advice Stace. Normal is over 35%. I was 34.5%. I have been tested for H Pylori and was negative. Pete


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Some people on the board have had problems with D and ongoing IBS symptoms long after having had their gall bladder removed. Gall bladder removal sometimes seems to be a trigger. It's a dilemma. My teenage daughter had the HIDA scan last year. The result was about 40. We got a second opinion. I am really glad. She still has her gall bladder. She would probably be a lot worse off if she had had it removed. And I am convinced that that test made her feel worse for a few weeks afterwards.Before having your gall bladder removed, you might think of having the scan done again in a few months. There are so many variables and the results might be different. I'm no expert, but these are just some 'gut feelings' on the subject![This message has been edited by Jana (edited 10-22-2000).]


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Just another thought on your burping Pete. Have you had an endoscopy done? Burping can be the signs of other things like GERD, hiatal hernia, and ulcers. Incidentally, my 1st GI did the blood test for H. Pylori and it came back NEGATIVE. After several months of no improvement, I switched GI's. The new one did an endoscopy found the ulcer, did a biopsy, and found H. Pylori under the miscroscope! Anyway, the blood test isn't always accurate (although it was for my husband). Do antacids help your burping? If so, it could be GERD.This board is amazing. I have learned so much here. Good luck,Stacey


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi Pete,I am one of those people that do the CCK Hida scans and in our intsitution a normal range is 35% or above. My question to you is does the place that you had it done do them often? I fnot you may want to go to a hospital that does them frequently.ALison


----------



## snoopydog (Sep 7, 2000)

I had the Hida scan also..Mine was 19%..I think I was convinced it was my gallbladder, that was causing the diarreah, and the pain..When it was removed,pathology came back, no stones, just inflammed and adhesions..So I guess it should have come out..But with all this new information, I have learned in the past year..I sure would have investigated a heck of alot of other things before I had it removed..I also heard, that if when they inject the CCK, if you cramp up so bad, and feel like vomiting, that, thats a good indicator that the gallbladder is indeed not working right..I agree, get the test for h pyloric.. Though I have not heard of any blood test specificcialy for that bacteria..Mine was DX by gastooscopy..I do know there is a test ,that you breath into some machine and it can pick it up.. Good luck....Linda------------------


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

When I had the HIDA scan, the technician said that injecting the CCK is like simulating a really fatty meal, so that if I felt cramps, chances are gallbladder problems exist. I got no cramps. I just had to pee so bad from all the IV's that I thought I would burst. My arm was also sore, because it took 2 technicians 5 different attempts to get the IV in. I had holes all up and down my arm! Anyway, thanks for clarifying the normal range. All they told me was that my number was 50.9% and I was ok. If I could only get rid of my upper stomach pain now.......Stacey


----------

